# Preseason Game 1: Cavs vs. Wizards



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> When the NBA schedules come out, it's not unusual for players to circle certain dates on their personal calendars.
> 
> Larry Hughes didn't have to wait long to get to the first circle on his calendar. The Cavaliers' first preseason game is the first game that's circled. Hughes will make his Cavs debut against the team he just left - the Washington Wizards.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1128936891246750.xml&coll=2


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> CLEVELAND - When Larry Hughes signed with the Cavaliers he knew at some point that he was going to have to face a potentially unpleasant return to Washington.
> 
> He just didn't know it would be in his first game.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12864027.htm


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope Hughes has a big year and really plays well against the Wizards. Maybe he will almost have a chip on his sholder because of how arenas and jamison got more recognition.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You can listen to the audio to this game for free at nba.com since League Pass is free right now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Snow and Gooden get the starting nod tonight. Gooden is leading our team in points and rebounds (16 and 8) but it looks like our bench is getting plenty of minutes and giving alot of production. As of right now Luke Jackson has 12 points, Jones and Marshall have 9 and 8 respectivly.

97-85 cavaliers!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Celtics-Cavs will be on TV tomorrow night.

League Pass is awesome.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

108-90, Cleveland with 2:58 left to play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 116, Washington 94*

After being down double-digits after the 1st quarter, Cleveland rallied and won the 2nd, 3rd and 4th quarters.

LeBron, Drew and Z all played well. Luke Jackson had 12, putting him in double-figures as well.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

LeBron had NO rebounds!!!!!!!!
What is that. he better be more aggressive on the boards during the regular season. I mean at least get some offensive.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ These games aren't that serious. So don't worry. I just hope he continues to shoot well and everything else should take care of itself.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron, Z, Gooden, and Luke with all really impressive stat lines:

Luke:
4-8 (2-3 3p), 2 assists, 2 steals, and only 1 TO

In the Newble, Sasha, and Luke battle: round 1 goes to Luke


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

To be fair to Sasha he had 5 boards and 3 assists as well as getting to the line.

I predict it will be very hard for Newble to see the floor this season if Sasha and Luke can keep this up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

116 points for a team that hasn't worked on their offense...not bad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> 116 points for a team that hasn't worked on their offense...not bad.


 Yep apparently the Cavs have spent literally no time on offense still as Brown as putting in his system

From the RCF crew as well they reported the Cavs came out well in the second half: now when was the last time we heard that


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> 116 points for a team that hasn't worked on their offense...not bad.


 Keep in mind the defense you were up against :grinning:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> WASHINGTON (Ticker) -- LeBron James, Drew Gooden and the Cleveland Cavaliers did not fade down the stretch in this one.
> 
> James and Gooden scored 16 points apiece to help the Cavaliers rally from an early 15-point deficit to rout the Wizards, 116-94, in the preseason opener for both teams.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=251010027


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MJG said:


> Keep in mind the defense you were up against :grinning:


 Well the Wizards torched us the first quarter but then the D kicked it up a notch: the Wiz didn't score that many combined the next two quarters


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Celtics-Cavs will be on TV tomorrow night.
> 
> League Pass is awesome.


Man I can't get league pass anymore....that pisses me off that they are showing the game. Maybe someone will DVR the game and torrent it? 

Those who can watch it keep the game thread updated! :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way how about Marty Vicious getting some action! 

4-4 from the line with 2 boards in 12 mins. I like it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Morning Journdal | News | 10/11/2005*











> *Rusy, but effective*
> 
> *WASHINGTON -- Cavaliers coach Mike Brown has preached about his team's defense since the day he was hired.*
> 
> ...


----------

